# S7 24V Ausgänge auf 230V verbraucher



## MacDeath (13 März 2007)

hallo,
wer hat erfahrungen bzw. vorshlage wie ich mit den 24V ausgängen der S7 230V ansteuern kann?
230V ausgangskarten fällt weg, da ich z.B. mit einem Ausgang einen Stromkreis 16A ansteuern will. 
schütze wäre zwar einfach aber ein angezogenes schütz auch strom verbraucht (sorry an alle elektoniker: arbeit) suche ich eine andere lösung.
was ist mit optokpplern? gibt es welche mit 24V eingang und 230V ausgang und 16A belastung? und wie wie siehts mit der last dann aus es sollen theoretisch alle lasten ohmsche ind. kap. möglich sein.

danke für eure vorschläge


----------



## zotos (13 März 2007)

Such mal bei dem Hersteller Deines Vertrauens nach elektronischen Schützen.


----------



## MacDeath (13 März 2007)

elektonisches schütz?


----------



## Rayk (13 März 2007)

elektronisches Schütz = Halbleiterrelais oder Solid-State-Relais.....

z.B.:http://www.reichelt.de/?SID=265BR4D...;GROUPID=3298;ARTICLE=22692;START=0;OFFSET=16


----------



## zotos (13 März 2007)

bzw. "elektronische Lastrelais"

Das elektronische Lastrelais besitzt im Gegensatz zum Schütz keine beweglichen und damit verschleißenden Teile. Damit ist es dem Schütz in Bezug auf Leistung und Zuverlässigkeit in vielen Anwendungen überlegen.Auch bei hohen Frequenzen sind mehrere Millionen Schaltspiele möglich. Außerdem garantieren sie auch unter rauen Umgebungsbedingungen einenstörungsfreien Betrieb - beispielsweise bei Staub, Schmutz, Gasen oder Vibrationen.


----------



## Sockenralf (13 März 2007)

Hallo,

da gibt´s tolle Sachen, wie z. B. elektr. Wendeschütze.

Sind bestimmt von allen namhaften Herstellern zu empfehlen, aber von Phönix kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, daß die ohne Probleme einzusetzen sind.

MfG


----------



## kpeter (14 März 2007)

MacDeath schrieb:


> hallo,
> schütze wäre zwar einfach aber ein angezogenes schütz auch strom verbraucht (sorry an alle elektoniker: arbeit) suche ich eine andere lösung.


 
und auch mal nachgerechnet wieviel strom so ein schütz verbraucht ????

und außerdem jedes ding das du einbaust wird strom verbrauchen


----------



## maier21 (15 März 2007)

Hallo MacDeath,
Halbleiterschütze wären was wie schon geschrieben.
Da du aber nicht genau weist was geschaltet wird, Induktivitäten, Kondensatoren, ... wird das schwierig.

Ich würde dir trotz des Stromverbrauches ein Schütz empfehlen. 
Von Siemens gibt es Koppelschütze mit geringer Leistungsaufnahme (2,3W bei 24V bzw. 1,2W bei 17V)und großem Arbeitsbereich (17...30V).

Gruß
maier21


----------

